# My new 10" female P. Ornata



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Got this beautiful 10" female Ornata this afternoon from Reptist and she is stunning! Not to mention MEAN!! *You can see videos of me building her new enclosure in discussion under the thread "My new 10" P. Ornata Enclosure Video Tutorial"...*


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd like to see a ruler next to that thing...


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I'd like to see a ruler next to that thing...


Reptist already measured her at 10" and I'll get a good measurement myself when she settles in a bit...I'm not going to stress her out to get a ruler pic right now...


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I'd like to see a ruler next to that thing...


Glad you edited your first post you had put up ...just for your info, these pics always go into my pic thread afterwards - I do this so people can see the pics without searching for my pic thread...


----------



## Dutcharachno (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice ornata i hope mine wil get that big, but how old is she?
Mayby she get even bigger?


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Dutcharachno said:


> Nice ornata i hope mine wil get that big, but how old is she?
> Mayby she get even bigger?


From what I've been told, she's about 5 yrs old so she should get even bigger...possibly. I know Talkenlate04 had one bigger than this - It molted out to something like 11-12" if I'm not mistaken..


----------



## Dutcharachno (Sep 12, 2008)

Amazing i thought 9'' was the maximum but 11'' or even 12'' thats really uge.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Dutcharachno said:


> Amazing i thought 9'' was the maximum but 11'' or even 12'' thats really uge.


Yeah, they can get big...this girl is around 10"...


----------



## olablane (Sep 12, 2008)

Isnt she amazing!!!


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 12, 2008)

i never can get mine to strech out like a pokie where i can get a ruler next to her lol she is always standing like a T blondi lol and then she is a solid 8" so if she stretched out i bet she would get close to 10.


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

Man that is one GORGEOUS spidey, wow.

You know what Rob, your animals are awesome looking. I just saw your dog photos and you have beautiful dogs. Can you tell the story about the dog that saved your boys life?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> Glad you edited your first post you had put up ...just for your info, these pics always go into my pic thread afterwards - I do this so people can see the pics without searching for my pic thread...





> If you are posting pictures of your tarantulas, post them either in the appropriate genus thread, or in your own picture thread.


A clip straight from the rules. 

I think you should put them all in your thread. That way when I want a dose of robc I know to go to that thread. It is simple that way imo.

Nice T though, hope she works out what ever fang issue she is having.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> A clip straight from the rules.
> 
> I think you should put them all in your thread. That way when I want a dose of robc I know to go to that thread. It is simple that way imo.
> 
> Nice T though, hope she works out what ever fang issue she is having.


The injury is right next to the fang on the edge of the mouth, she isn't very active but she is probaly settling in....rob


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

crpy said:


> Man that is one GORGEOUS spidey, wow.
> 
> You know what Rob, your animals are awesome looking. I just saw your dog photos and you have beautiful dogs. Can you tell the story about the dog that saved your boys life?


here is a link-(I owe this dog my life, with out him I wouldn't have a 6 year old son):

http://www.pitbulltalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=21161


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> Reptist already measured her at 10" and I'll get a good measurement myself when she settles in a bit...I'm not going to stress her out to get a ruler pic right now...


At time 1:31 of your unpacking video you can see that she's 7".  If she laid down flat, I doubt you could squeeze another 3" out of her.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> At time 1:31 of your unpacking video you can see that she's 7".  If she laid down flat, I doubt you could squeeze another 3" out of her.


In the vido I got a solid 9"...1" would be needed, I have a 7" regalis and she dwarfs the regalis


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## tony77tony77 (Sep 12, 2008)

It don't matter how big shes is all that matters that Rob love and enjoying his new  beautiful T.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 12, 2008)

tony77tony77 said:


> It don't matter how big shes is all that matters that Rob love and enjoying his new  beautiful T.


Oh I have no doubt Rob loves and enjoys his Ts.  I have nothing against that.  However, when I see the same post on 4 different boards that says "10" something" and I open it and its not really 10", I feel misled.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> From what I've been told, she's about 5 yrs old so she should get even bigger...possibly. I know Talkenlate04 had one bigger than this - It molted out to something like 11-12" if I'm not mistaken..


she was almost 10"


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


>


I guess you didn't notice the ruler was 7-8" above her (throws off perception)....trust me she is close to 10"....but I could care less how big she is, she is big enough for me


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Oh I have no doubt Rob loves and enjoys his Ts.  I have nothing against that.  However, when I see the same post on 4 different boards that says "10" something" and I open it and its not really 10", I feel misled.


Here man, I will get reptist to reply to this thread he got a accurate measurement of her for a customer who was going to buy her, but I got her instead


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> > Are you 10 or 11 years old just wondering??? If a ruler is not placed on top of her you will not see the total leg span, it is held from a distance. Go high jack some elses thread little boy


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Since this thread is being high jacked by a member her "noexcuseforyou" I will be taking the pics down, Sorry to the other members....but I post pics for people to look at, not make fun of   He is probaly just jealous he doesn't have one and acts like a child....sorry guys!!!

Rob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2008)

Kyle is a cool dude. (maybe bored today, like me)
Don't take things so serious.
You are taking the thread down because he happens to think it is not 10"? Who cares what other people think? I know I don't.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Kyle is a cool dude. (maybe bored today, like me)
> Don't take things so serious.
> You are taking the thread down because he happens to think it is not 10"? Who cares what other people think? I know I don't.


I don't care what he thinks, he is on my ignore list, but when he comes into someones thread and posts the same thing over and over....it is very desrespectful and rude, Time for me to go to his pic thread!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> I don't care what he thinks, he is on my ignore list, but when he comes into someones thread and posts the same thing over and over....it is very desrespectful and rude, Time for me to go to his pic thread!!


Yes going to his picture thread and retaliating sounds like a lovely plan.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yes going to his picture thread and retaliating sounds like a lovely plan.


No I won't sink to his childish level....rob


----------



## reptist (Sep 12, 2008)

*P. ornata*

In this pic you can see that she is at least 8" just by legs 1&4 on the right side, stretched out and measured diagonaly I wouldnt be suprised if she was 9.5-10+" deffinately the biggest ornata I have seen and most certainly well over 7". PEACE,     B.


----------



## kc7wdg (Sep 12, 2008)

robc said:


> No I won't sink to his childish level....rob


The children are infesting the boards and chat and it's getting pretty old. Doesn't matter what size your T is or isn't she is beautiful.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

kc7wdg said:


> The children are infesting the boards and chat and it's getting pretty old. Doesn't matter what size your T is or isn't she is beautiful.


Thank-you, it was just aggravating that he kept posting it over and over again....rob


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 12, 2008)

Seriously fella...if Reptist _and_ Robc say it's 10"..then it _is_.  This hobby is run on trust and these two are about as good as it gets.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Seriously fella...if Reptist _and_ Robc say it's 10"..then it _is_.  This hobby is run on trust and these two are about as good as it gets.


You left out one person, youself "Bug Momma"


----------



## kc7wdg (Sep 12, 2008)

It boils down to the fact there are a handful of children some actual children and others who have yet to grow up that make it their mission each day to either trash talk people or make unneeded posts and comments. Those who do it know who they are and rest assured that karma is not very nice you may think it is all fun and games now but soon it wont be as everything in life has a way of balancing itself out. I don't like every single post I see and I avoid many but I don't make it a point to comment on something I am not interested in.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

kc7wdg said:


> It boils down to the fact there are a handful of children some actual children and others who have yet to grow up that make it their mission each day to either trash talk people or make unneeded posts and comments. Those who do it know who they are and rest assured that karma is not very nice you may think it is all fun and games now but soon it wont be as everything in life has a way of balancing itself out. I don't like every single post I see and I avoid many but I don't make it a point to comment on something I am not interested in.


Very good post :clap: ....rob


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 12, 2008)

I know that this is the photo section of the board and we should be talking about photos not discussing an individual's character.  However, I'm sorry, I must speak on my own defense here.  Not once did I use any foul language or personally attack Rob.  Rob, however, did attack me and make a threat in a PM that he sent me.  That will be dealt with accordingly.

All I did was simply show him that in the video, his ornata did not appear to be 10" and I asked him to show proof that his T was indeed 10".  If I told you I had a tarantula that was close to that species' maximum size, you would ask me to show proof as well.  While 10" is not unheard of in P. ornata, the majority of specimens do not achieve that leg span.  I do not understand how asking to show proof of something is "childish".  Now that Reptist posted his photo of it being close to 10", I am satisfied.


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I know that this is the photo section of the board and we should be talking about photos not discussing an individual's character.  However, I'm sorry, I must speak on my own defense here.  Not once did I use any foul language or personally attack Rob.  Rob, however, did attack me and make a threat in a PM that he sent me.  That will be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> All I did was simply show him that in the video, his ornata did not appear to be 10" and I asked him to show proof that his T was indeed 10".  If I told you I had a tarantula that was close to that species' maximum size, you would ask me to show proof as well.  While 10" is not unheard of in P. ornata, the majority of specimens do not achieve that leg span.  I do not understand how asking to show proof of something is "childish".  Now that Reptist posted his photo of it being close to 10", I am satisfied.


What I considered "childish" wasn't that you asked for proof of the Ornata's size, it's the 3 still video pics you used from my tutorial to try to "prove" that I was lying....you went out of your way and it was uncalled for. Simply stating once that you didn't really see how it was 10" would have been fine, I have no problem with that but you did it over and over and over. And what I said in the PM was that I will contact a mod that I know and see if I could get you warned first and if you still persisted, then get you maybe banned. I felt like you were attacking me and it was very uncalled for a childish in nature. I"m glad you have your "proof" now and are satisfied. By the way, I checked out your pic thread and you have some very nice pics - truly...very cool!


----------



## robc (Sep 12, 2008)

reptist said:


> In this pic you can see that she is at least 8" just by legs 1&4 on the right side, stretched out and measured diagonaly I wouldnt be suprised if she was 9.5-10+" deffinately the biggest ornata I have seen and most certainly well over 7". PEACE,     B.
> 
> View attachment 73574


Nice pic!! Thanks for sharing and taking care of things here...apprecaite it, man!! And thank you for the biggest Ornata I've ever seen!


----------

